# Purpose Driven Madness



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 31, 2006)

http://synagogue3000.org/video.html
Watch as Rick helpw the Synagogue build a vibrant "faith" community.


----------



## gregbed (Oct 31, 2006)

What has happened to the son of Schuller and Barna? Is Rick also among the dual covenant proponents?

Maybe next month we will be asking if he is among the universalists.
I think we could have seen this coming. I really like part about the parameters of faith and that it's not real important what you believe but that you clearly define it and stick with it.
I'm sure he would say something like he wasn't there to evangelize but to tell them how to successfully organize their faith community. Since he borrowed these principals from corporate America why should he limit them to one particular religion, we live in a democracy after all. And it will make them (S3K) feel better about Christians and who knows where that might lead. yada yada yada.


----------

